
Guitar Tuner for Chrome - desunit
https://www.songtive.com/apps/tuner/?utm_source=hackernews&utm_medium=social&utm_campaign=tuner
======
AKPWebDesign
I'll have to try this out when I get home from work and see how well it works.

~~~
desunit
Thanks! Let me know if you find any issues.

